# Ein echter Mini....



## RoseKerstin (8. Apr. 2013)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich lese und lerne hier schon eine ganze Weile. Nun möchte ich mal offiziell  sagen.

Unser kleiner ist ein echter Mini, wie Ihr seht, aber mein ganzer Stolz . Wir haben ihn kurz vor Tores Schluß im Oktober noch eingegraben. Außenrum gibt es noch viel zu gestalten, im Moment beschränkt sich alles mehr aufs Steinchen sortieren...

Heute kam die Pumpe wieder rein, alle Schläuche sind ganz und es sprudelt wieder wunderbar.


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ein echter Mini....*

Hallo RoseKerstin!

Rose oder Kerstin???  Egal. Herzlich Willkommen bei den Minis - ich hab Dich mal in diese Rubrik verschoben!

Da hast Du Dir aber schon ganz schön Mühe gegeben. 

Hat der dicke weiße Stein in der Mitte einen höheren Sinn? Ist das ein Kalksandstein? Wenn Du ihn nicht brauchst, nimm ihn raus. Er kostet zuviel Volumen. Dein Teichlein wird mit dem hübschen Bachlauf im Sommer, so er denn endlich kommt, einiges an Wasser verdunsten. Da ist es gut, ein bisschen mehr drin zu haben.

Dafür kannst Du die Rinne links vorne noch bepflanzen - dazu ist sie da!

Vergiss bitte nicht Fotos nachzureichen, wenn die Pflanzen in Gang gekommen sind!


----------



## RoseKerstin (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ein echter Mini....*

Hallo Christine,

Entschuldigung, ich heiße Kerstin, ganz vergessen. Und danke fürs verschieben.

Auf dem Stein sitzt die Pumpe. Die Fotos sind vom 22.3.13, da habe ich mal alles soweit vorbereitet für Pflanzen, damit ich dann gleich loslegen kann, wenn es wärmer wird. In die Rinne kommen Sumpfvergißmeinicht, Zwergschachtelhalm,Sumpfdotterblumen und __ Zwergrohrkolben, in der Reihenfolge von links nach rechts. Als Seerose habe ich mir die Tetragona ausgesucht. __ Hechtkraut und __ Wasserpest ist seit Oktober schon drin, sieht bis jetzt auch ganz gut aus. Das Hechtkraut hat schon ein neues Blatt.

Gruß
Kerstin


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ein echter Mini....*

Hallo Kerstin,

warum muss die Pumpe so hoch sitzen? 
Hast Du zum Bachlauf auch noch eine Fontäne? 
Dann könnte es für die Seerose eng werden, die meisten mögen ständige Besprenkelung von oben nicht so gerne.

Die Pflanzenauswahl für die Sumpfrinne ist schön! Ich würde nur das Vergissmeinnicht nach ganz rechts setzen.


----------



## RoseKerstin (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ein echter Mini....*

Hallo Christine,

das mir mal jemand geraten, die Pumpe erhöht aufzustellen. Damit sie nicht den Mulm vom Grund aufsaugt und falls mal der Fall der Fälle eintritt, der Teich nicht leerläuft 

Fontäne hab ich keine, ist nicht so mein Fall. In echten Teichen sitzt auch keiner, der Wasser nach oben ausspuckt....


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ein echter Mini....*

Hallo Kerstin,

das sie nicht direkt auf dem Bodengrund steht, ist im Prinzip richtig. Mir kam dieser Stein für das Teichlein nur sehr gross und hoch vor. Eine Pumpe ist ja nicht unbedingt das, was man an so exponierter Stelle gerne sehen möchte. aber vielleicht sieht das ja gar nicht so schlimm aus, wenn der weisse Stein nicht mehr so durchs Wasser schimmert, weil die Pumpe draufsteht.


----------



## RoseKerstin (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein echter Mini....*

Hallo,

hab jetzt mal ein paar Bilder im Album. Sind allerdings auch schon ein paar Wochen alt .

Ich werde das Album ab und zu mal aktualisieren... 

Liebe Grüße
Kerstin


----------

